#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Raios na torre

## Globalnetrj

Ola pessoal alguém tem uma solução ou técnica para amenizar a queima de equipamentos na torre por descarga atmosférica? Sempre que tem raios na região queima rb, lan da nanobean e da Rocket, isso com cabo blindado! Alguém aí tem um esquema pra evitar?

Conto com vocês!

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

O esquema é pára raio conforme ABNT, aterramento bem feitos, Clamper nas fases da rede de energia. Mas minhas torres só queima se a descarga for excessiva e geralmente só os radios da torre. Equipamentos de pé de torre é dificil. 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Hoje eu posto umas dicas aqui.

----------


## Djaldair

Amigo, já passei por isso, a solução no meu caso foi colocar tudo com energia solar, isso isola quase 100% esses problemas. É lógico que também deve fazer um excelente aterramento, utilize um terrômetro pra medir. Cabos blindados também ajudam muito na questão de lan queimada por descargas próximas. Boa sorte.

----------


## emilidani

> Ola pessoal alguém tem uma solução ou técnica para amenizar a queima de equipamentos na torre por descarga atmosférica? Sempre que tem raios na região queima rb, lan da nanobean e da Rocket, isso com cabo blindado! Alguém aí tem um esquema pra evitar?
> 
> Conto com vocês!
> 
> Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App


Esse problema não é por causa de "Raios na Torre", esse problema é sobretensão na Rede Elétrica que se propaga pela fonte do rádio e queima na entrada do PoE. Provavelmente você na utiliza estabilizador ou nobreak.

Por esse motivo quem utiliza energia solar se livra desse problema.

----------


## michelkalinoski

Vc usa o coletor Franklin ou a própria torre para receber a descarga atmosférica?

----------


## alextaws

Aqui na minhas torre comecei a instalar apara RAIO isolado da torre, com 6 astes de 2,40 formando uma espécie de malha, todas interligadas ao APARA RAIO, a torre esta aterrada em outra aste de aterramento, e a energia elétrica também está em outra aste de aterramento, acrescentei também protetor de surto, com isso consegui amenizar muito os problemas com queima de equipamentos.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

torre 18 metros com para raios isolado da torre, aterramento da tomada 3 pinos conforme norma técnica, o aterramento de tomadas foi feito no mesmo da torre, nunca me queimou nada, digo nada em 7 anos ... 3 nobreaks 2200va apc, 3 servidores opteron 2U, 3 switch hp, 2 reguas poe, 2 fontes 24v 10a, 1 ar condicionado split 7500btu, um quadro vt800 volt, 10 rockets, 5 powerbeam, 4 radios alvariom, 1 nobreak lacerda 1500va, 3conversores de fibra, 1 switch cisco .... acho que é isso ... na época mesmo com pouca grana contratei a empresa http://www.raiobrasil.com.br/ , valeu cada centavo.
Obs: anualmente faço medição de resistência ôhmica pra ver se esta tudo ok, ao ler este tópico lembrei que não fiz a deste verão  :Laugh: . Semana passada caiu um raio que chegou a desligar 1 servidor, depois da chuva fui lá liguei e tudo ok ... pode até ser sorte, mas com o verão de 40° do RJ todo santo dia chove, tempestade braba, então prefiro acreditar na eficiência do para raio bem feito ..

----------


## sphreak

Vamos lá rapaziada. 

A questão de aterramento e pára-raios é muito deixada de lado pelo pessoal que monta torres. E tem muito erro por aí! O principal deles é utilizar a própria torre como pára-raios.
Vejam exemplos de como não fazer:



Este caso é um caso típico em que o pára-raios da torre é a antena. 

As descargas atmosféricas são "preguiçosas", pois elas tendem a achar o caminho mais fácil até a terra. Quando há pára-raio instalado na torre, a descarga desce pelo franklin até o aterramento. Quando não há, a descarga se dissipa pela estrutura metálica da torre até chegar ao chão.

O que muita gente esquece, é que a vasta maioria das antenas fazem um "curto" com a malha de proteção dos cabos. Um painel setorial por exemplo tem a sua fixação em curto direto com a malha externa do pig tail. (utilize um multímetro e faça o teste pra ver). Isso significa que uma descarga atmosférica que porventura venha a se dissipar na estrutura da torre, pode, e geralmente faz, é achar o caminho da malha do cabo até as placas dos rádios.

Outra coisa. Não adianta fazer qualquer tipo de aterramento. Existe um padrão cientificamente comprovado de estrutura de proteção de um pára-raios. 



Então não adianta fazer esta merda aqui:



Este aqui é uma instalação de antena de telefone rural. Mas de que adianta colocar uma haste de aterramento que descarrega na estrutura metálica da torre e dissipa na própria antena? E pior... Utilizar a haste do pára-raios como suporte de antena.



Outro exemplo onde os pára-raios são as próprias antenas.



Estes são os erros mais comuns que os provedores comentem. Saem por aí montando torre igual armar barraca na feira e querem que a coisa funcione.

Agora imaginem uma operadora de celular, com centenas de torres pelo Brasil/Mundo se tivessem que ficar trocando equipamento queimado o tempo todo? Não daria certo. Então vamos observar o padrão de uma torre de telecom projetada por Eng Civil+Eng Telecom+Eng Eletrico + etc..




Esse tipo de instalação é praticamente padrão!



Perceberam que há isolantes para separar o sistema pára-raios da estrutura metálica da torre?? Se é pra utilizar a torre como um pára raios gigante não haveria sentido em todo esses equipamentos não é verdade?

_____________________________________________________________________

Como eu faço?

Dessa maneira:

----------


## dmarcio

Eu gostei mesmo foi do recurso utilizado para prender o cabo de cobre nú a haste de aterramento, já que os conectores apropriados para aterramento vendidos nas lojas de materiais de construção são frágeis e quebram com muita facilidade, e as soldas exotérmicas não são acessíveis para qualquer um...
Mas o problema foi resolvido com essas abraçadeiras em U, as mesmas usadas para prender o cabo de aço do estaiamento das torres.

----------


## sphreak

> Eu gostei mesmo foi do recurso utilizado para prender o cabo de cobre nú a haste de aterramento, já que os conectores apropriados para aterramento vendidos nas lojas de materiais de construção são frágeis e quebram com muita facilidade, e as soldas exotérmicas não são acessíveis para qualquer um...
> Mas o problema foi resolvido com essas abraçadeiras em U, as mesmas usadas para prender o cabo de aço do estaiamento das torres.


Esses grampos U são um pouco diferentes. Eles são feitos de latão ou bronze... Nesse padrão aqui:


Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## emilidani

Respeito as opiniões porem existem outras "verdades" que gostaria comentar;

1) A diferença de potencial de um Raio que cai uma torre vindo desde as nuvens é na ordem de 400.000 voltios. Quando chega no para-raio ele desce por todo os condutores possíveis e divide as correntes conforme a condutividade de cada. Se a torre é inteiramente galvanizada é possui pelo menos três montantes de tubo 33,7 x 2.65mm o equivalente condutivo seria uma cordoalha de cobre de 8mm de diâmetro e a corrente , mesmo assim se dividiria entre a torre e o cabo de cobre do aterramento . Agora os isoladores são de plástico e com uma separação do suporte metalico de uns 10 a 20mm. Voces acham que isso protege alguma coisa????. De fato que não!!!! e isso se ve na pratica. Esse motivos pelo qual os equipamentos profissionais, vao no topo das torres, são todos metálicos 100% , para isolar a eletrônica das descargas. 

2) A malha dos condutores tem que ir sim aterrada na torre, isso por se acaso a faisca cair na borda ou alimentador da antena ela passe automaticamente para a estrutura e ajude dissipar a corrente. O raio vai cair sim e descer pela torre e pelo todos os condutores estão preso a ela, a diferença que a torre esta aterrada com os chumbadores e hastes adicionais ,mentras que os cabos coaxiais (caso celular) tem aterramento antes de entrar nos equipamentos e ai sim se produz a proteção

3) A melhor forma de proteger seus equipamentos na torre é evitar que caia um raio nela, e para isso se estiver em um morro junto com outras varias torres , todas com para raios, deixe a sua sem!!!! o raio vai para a torre que tem menor potencial elétrico, aquelas que estão melhor aterradas!!!!

4) meu primeiro emprego foi na manutenção de estações repetidoras de micro-ondas, todas elas no topo de algum morro, nunca queimavam transmissores, sempre os nobreaks que estavam conectados a rede elétrica. Como os nobreaks eram suficientemente parrudos, não deixavam passar para os equipamentos.

5) As redes de energia elétrica fazem percurso por vários quilômetros. A grande maioria tem seus aterramentos furtados o não tem fio (um paralelo aos de energia)de Para-Raios. A chance de eles absorverem raios ou serem induzidos por raios caídos nas imediações ou postes é altíssima. Trabalhando com TV via Cabo detectamos que todas as TV queimavam o sintonizador, quando havia tormenta elétrica. Acontecia que a sobretensão entrava pela rede elétrica e saia pelo conexão da antena conectado a rede de TV via Cabo, que sim tinha farto aterramento . Conclusão, como queimava o conector do sintonizador que esta conectado ao cabo da rede tv a cabo, os leigos concluíram que a sobretensão vinha da rede de TV via Cabo!!!

Conclusão:, existe norma NBR que fala de descida de aterramento a traves da estrutura metálica mesmo e que é utilizada pela maioria de instalações de telecom na atualidade e todas minhas torres estão desse jeito e todos os equipamentos com nobreaks. Em 5 anos , de 15 Rocket não queimou nenhum.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sendo no meio urbano, basta ter aterramento na torre com para-raio, rede elétrica com fio terra( aterramento não pode se melhor do que a concessionária)e um bom filtro de fase ou linha. 
No meio rural, além destes itens a chave de retardo, um transformador de isolação é a melhor opção, aumenta o consumo em até 30% mas acredito valer a pena.
Eu uso, mesmo para meio urbano e com no-break e nada queimou.

----------


## Bruno

Esta historia de cabo de descida do para raio ser isolada da torre é conversa pode ser usado a própria estrutura.
O problema não é cair o raio na torre e sim o raio passar , circuitar pelos equipamentos, como muitos falam o raio escolhe a melhor condutividade, ai se sua antena for a maior condutividade ferrou vai fritar tudo mesmo

----------


## rubem

Caso alguém ache caros demais fazer o aterramento correto pra para-raios, seguindo digamos isso:
https://www.mspc.eng.br/tecdiv/para-raios-210.shtml

(Tem que fazer o cálculo ficar abaixo de 10 ohms. Na maior parte do Brasil a resistência dos solos passa de 100 ohms por metro, em boa parte do norte, nordeste e centro-oeste passa de 200 ohms se for terra argilosa. No meu caso precisa umas 40 hastes com malha enterrada! Implica perder um espaço de 12x12m com malha e hastes enterradas, com grama ou vegetação acima, pra manter umidade no solo (Nada de concreto! Solo seco tem resistência alta demais!)

É importante entender que cabo exposto é atingido por diversos campos eletromagnéticos de alta intensidade criados por raios PRÓXIMOS, eles induzem alta tensão nos cabos e essa alta tensão queima equipamento. Raio direto é coisa extremamente rara em torre de telecom, mas indução por raio nas proximidades acontece todo dia. Pra descarregar essa alta tensão em baixa potência que foi induzida, no caso de 2 ou 3 equipamentos, um aterramento básico de 1 ou 2 hastes de 2,4 resolve (Dependendo do solo, claro. Arreia ou cascalho exigem umas 3. E tem que ser solo que pega chuva as vezes, nada de solo que fica seco o ano todo. Se for solo seco (Por ter concreto em cima) precisa meia duzia de hastes pra ter o efeito de 3 hastes debaixo da grama ou 2 debaixo de uma horta irrigada todo dia).

Protetor de surto é proteção extra, a maioria dos equipamentos já tem alguns componentes internos chamados TVS na entrada de rede, eles mandam pro terra qualquer sobretensão nas linhas de dados do cabo ethernet. Mas... no caso de uma indução maior eles são insuficientes, as vezes vale a pena aterramento + protetor ethernet.

Somente protetor, sem aterramento, é quase inútil, a alta tensão induzida nos cabos tem que ter onde sair, os centelhadores ou diodos zenes nos protetores ethernet dissipam algo na forma de calor mas é pouco, o mínimo seria 1 haste mesmo, e bem enterrada (Nada de 1 palmo pra fora, e sim 1 palmo abaixo do solo. Quanto mais fundo melhor), mas tem gente que acha que *1 mísera haste* é um aterramento completo. NÃO! Isso é o aterramento mínimo que não serve pra quase nada! O mínimo a fazer é o mínimo, mas quem quer proteção efetiva tem que fazer mais que o mínimo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Esta historia de cabo de descida do para raio ser isolada da torre é conversa pode ser usado a própria estrutura.
> O problema não é cair o raio na torre e sim o raio passar , circuitar pelos equipamentos, como muitos falam o raio escolhe a melhor condutividade, ai se sua antena for a maior condutividade ferrou vai fritar tudo mesmo


Para aqueles que tem aterramento separado da torre, vale ressaltar que caso um raio caia na torre, haverá um diferencial entre os aterramento.... dessa forma o raio irá descer por um lado e subir pelo outro lado. O correto é interligar tudo no mesmo aterramento.

----------


## alextaws

> Vamos lá rapaziada. 
> 
> A questão de aterramento e pára-raios é muito deixada de lado pelo pessoal que monta torres. E tem muito erro por aí! O principal deles é utilizar a própria torre como pára-raios.
> Vejam exemplos de como não fazer:
> 
> 
> 
> Este caso é um caso típico em que o pára-raios da torre é a antena. 
> 
> ...


 
Perfeita explicação, minhas torres são assim, minha redução com problemas em equipamentos foi grande depois do correto sistema de apara raios, e não querendo fazer desmerecer a opinião de alguns colegas. Mais um apara raio correto e dessa maneira ISOLADO da torre, tomadas aterradas, e a torre aterrada, tudo feito separadamente.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Perfeita explicação, minhas torres são assim, minha redução com problemas em equipamentos foi grande depois do correto sistema de apara raios, e não querendo fazer desmerecer a opinião de alguns colegas. Mais um apara raio correto e dessa maneira ISOLADO da torre, tomadas aterradas, e a torre aterrada, tudo feito separadamente.


Agora deixo a pergunta:
Porque será que as Operadoras não descem um para-raio isolado da torre... elas aterram apenas a torre?

----------


## sphreak

> Agora deixo a pergunta:
> Porque será que as Operadoras não descem um para-raio isolado da torre... elas aterram apenas a torre?


Não sei de onde tirou essa ideia amigo. Mas torre de operadora de celular todas tem para raio. E são isolados sim. A diferença é que geralmente o cabo condutor desce pelo centro da torre por dentro de um eletroduto.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rubem

Tem que ver que nem toda torre é condutora.

Pra torre servir de guia elétrico (E ela pode servir) tem que deixar os contatos entre os gomos/módulos sem tinta, ou pelo menos o contato dos parafusos. Seja autoportante ou estaiada.

Só não dá pra pegar uma torre já fabricada e pintada e ACHAR que ela vai conduzir por cima da tinta. Torre PLANEJADA pra conduzir pode tranquilamente ter para-raios preso nela.

Torre autoportante pelo tipo de montagem geralmente é uma boa condutora, os módulos tem encaixe com parafusos na horizontal então eles são sempre forçados pra baixo, fazem contato nos 2 módulos, no orifício sem pintura. Mas módulo pra estaiada geralmente tem tinta até na borda do orifício dos parafusos, e eles ficam na vertical, a arruela faz pressão sobre a tinta e não necessariamente vai ter condução elétrica (Na verdade só vai ter se a pintura for mal feita).

Por aqui a Oi usa para-raios preso na torre, mas as torres feitas nas coxas pela Tim (Porque tinha a propaganda de "1 torre por dia", fez tudo coisa incompleta tipo colocar só 2 setoriais 90° por torre, tudo as pressas) tem cabo isolado pro aterramento. Tá mais pra questão de planejamento, faz a sapata da autoportante com umas hastes embaixo e na lateral do concreto e a maior parte do aterramento já tá feita, tem resistividade bem mais baixa em relação ao solo que cavar valetas de 40cm pra enterrar hastes depois que a torre já está pronta.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Não sei de onde tirou essa ideia amigo. Mas torre de operadora de celular todas tem para raio. E são isolados sim. A diferença é que geralmente o cabo condutor desce pelo centro da torre por dentro de um eletroduto.
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Aqui na cidade a maioria delas não tem um cabo descendo do para-raio.
E as que tem, lá embaixo o cabo é ligado ao pé da torre junto.
ou seja, a torre e o cabo do para-raio ficam no mesmo aterramento.


Aqui no fórum mesmo tem vários tópicos abordando esse assunto, em vários deles você poderá observar relatos indicando interligar os aterramentos.
Veja trechos que copiei....:


"Em hipotese alguma pode haver malhas de aterramento diferentes, exceto para o que vem da concessionaria, mesmo não conectado a descarga elétrica pode sair pelo outro aterramento e ao invés de ir ao terra subir para o torre de queimar tudo."


"O aterramento da torre e equipamentos tem que ter o aterramento na mesma DDP do aterramento do para-raio, sendo assim os aterramentos tem que estar interligados."


"A nossa especificação prevê a eliminação das descidas de cabos em torres e postes metálicos, exigindo que as ligações não sejam pintadas (conforme recomendação da Prática Telebrás 240-410-600-02/Out/1997) "


https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...818#post411818


https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...058#post300058




https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...650#post762650




https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...252#post300252

----------


## AndrioPJ

Segue um pdf para leitura

----------


## chicao48

> O esquema é pára raio conforme ABNT, aterramento bem feitos, Clamper nas fases da rede de energia. Mas minhas torres só queima se a descarga for excessiva e geralmente só os radios da torre. Equipamentos de pé de torre é dificil. 
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Olá amigo!

Aqui existe uma torre de internet via rádio de 20 metros de altura localizada em cima de um morro, e equipada com pára raios. A 40 metros de distância dessa torre existe a minha antena de celular rural e de outros moradores com apenas 6 metros de altura. Será que esse pára raios dessa torre serve ao mesmo tempo para proteger de raios, as nossas antenas de celular?

----------


## fhayashi

@*chicao48*,

Não vai proteger. Em "teoria" a proteção do para-raio é um cone com a altura dele e um círculo na base que o raio = altura do para-raio.

----------


## mestretik

Depois de ler todos estes tópicos , com um tema já bastante discutido há anos , quando penso como fazer um para raios correto logo lembro que: o mais certo é : quem sabe ! , ta igual a discussão de quem fez as pirâmides hehehe

----------


## chicao48

> Depois de ler todos estes tópicos , com um tema já bastante discutido há anos , quando penso como fazer um para raios correto logo lembro que: o mais certo é : quem sabe ! , ta igual a discussão de quem fez as pirâmides hehehe


Olá amigo!

É como por várias décadas se apontou os malefícios do café à saúde, e hoje só traz benefícios, kkkkkkk!!!!

----------


## teresopolis

Se posso contribuir de alguma forma com minha experiência particular é o seguinte: Aqui eu tinha em média 5 a 6 equipamentos queimados por semana, erradiquei as queimas aqui basicamente com duas ações, 1º Me desconectando da rede da concessionaria elétrica, migrando 100% dos POPs para energia solar, inclusive os rádios profissionais. 2º Construção de para raios com captor Franklin, três hastes com banho duplo de cobre. E no meu caso aqui comentando sobre a divergência de ligar ou não a torre ao aterramento, aqui interliguei tudo, inclusive a torre. E vou falar para vocês, estava em umas das torres outro dia e era tanto raio caindo que chegava a ouvir estalos nas caixas onde estão as hastes do aterramento. E acredito está com algum nível de eficiência, se não teria queimado com certeza. Meu próximo passo é adquirir um terrometro para ter certeza de fazer um aterramento com resistência mínima, dentro do padrão.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

A torre pode ser usada como condutor de descarga atmosférica, mas no caso se for triangular precisaria ter os três vértices ligados a três aterramentos, se for quadrada nos quatro vértices; mas no alto precisa ter o captador por que ele precisaria suportar altas temperaturas.
Pessoalmente acho que se for usado o cabo para descida e isolado da torre, no momento da descarga vai criar um campo estático tão alto que induzirá a torre uma voltagem tão alta quanto, queimando tudo que estiver na torre. Esse tipo de procedimento gera muita discussão entre os profissionais.

----------


## DUHbnu

> Perfeita explicação, minhas torres são assim, minha redução com problemas em equipamentos foi grande depois do correto sistema de apara raios, e não querendo fazer desmerecer a opinião de alguns colegas. Mais um apara raio correto e dessa maneira ISOLADO da torre, tomadas aterradas, e a torre aterrada, tudo feito separadamente.


Os vários pontos devem ser levados individualmente ao ponto de aterramento (hastes) por um cabo flexível (A descarga é um pulso de alta frequência e a condução é pela superfície) pois este têm impedância bem menor.

----------


## raumaster

> Respeito as opiniões porem existem outras "verdades" que gostaria comentar;
> 
> 1) A diferença de potencial de um Raio que cai uma torre vindo desde as nuvens é na ordem de 400.000 voltios. Quando chega no para-raio ele desce por todo os condutores possíveis e divide as correntes conforme a condutividade de cada. Se a torre é inteiramente galvanizada é possui pelo menos três montantes de tubo 33,7 x 2.65mm o equivalente condutivo seria uma cordoalha de cobre de 8mm de diâmetro e a corrente , mesmo assim se dividiria entre a torre e o cabo de cobre do aterramento . Agora os isoladores são de plástico e com uma separação do suporte metalico de uns 10 a 20mm. Voces acham que isso protege alguma coisa????. De fato que não!!!! e isso se ve na pratica. Esse motivos pelo qual os equipamentos profissionais, vao no topo das torres, são todos metálicos 100% , para isolar a eletrônica das descargas. 
> 
> 2) A malha dos condutores tem que ir sim aterrada na torre, isso por se acaso a faisca cair na borda ou alimentador da antena ela passe automaticamente para a estrutura e ajude dissipar a corrente. O raio vai cair sim e descer pela torre e pelo todos os condutores estão preso a ela, a diferença que a torre esta aterrada com os chumbadores e hastes adicionais ,mentras que os cabos coaxiais (caso celular) tem aterramento antes de entrar nos equipamentos e ai sim se produz a proteção
> 
> 3) A melhor forma de proteger seus equipamentos na torre é evitar que caia um raio nela, e para isso se estiver em um morro junto com outras varias torres , todas com para raios, deixe a sua sem!!!! o raio vai para a torre que tem menor potencial elétrico, aquelas que estão melhor aterradas!!!!
> 
> 4) meu primeiro emprego foi na manutenção de estações repetidoras de micro-ondas, todas elas no topo de algum morro, nunca queimavam transmissores, sempre os nobreaks que estavam conectados a rede elétrica. Como os nobreaks eram suficientemente parrudos, não deixavam passar para os equipamentos.
> ...


Post antigo, mas de um assunto que não fica velho...

Proteger radinhos de plásticos em torres de telecom é um desafio, acho que impossível. A indução eletromagnética causada por uma descarga é muito forte, só uma gaiola de faraday em volta das placas eletrônicas pra proteger e o cabo de RF ou pigtail com sua malha de blindagem aterrada, somente assim! Igual o amigo falou acima, equipamentos profissionais são todos de metal e isso tem uma razão de ser, além disso todos possuem um parafuso de aterramento que não está ali atoa. Proteger uma RB ou um Rocket todo de plástico, complicado! Agora o que tá pra dentro do rack de metal, switches, nobreaks, roteadores, dá pra protege-los completamente usando as práticas corretas. 

Quanto mais longe o raio puder cair da sua torre, melhor. Existem alguns aparatos, que até estou tentando adiquirir, controversos sim, mas que dizem eliminar ou ao menos reduzir as probabilidades de uma descarga direta. Impossível ou não, quero testar na prática, o que se tudo der certo, em breve!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

O que emilidani diz é o que acho:

As torres de telecom atuais usam a própria estrutura metálica como condutor, sendo galvanizadas nada de pintar.
Devido aos furtos ou roubos as concessionárias estão usando o fio de aterramento já na estrutura de concreto. Nesta região a Cemig ainda está com postes intercalados e no centro mais bairros novos todos os postes são aterrados. Na zona rural os cabos de Neutro são as vítimas, por isso os consumidores perdem na qualidade de energia recebida nos consumidores mais antigos, fontes de alimentação novas costumam queimar com subtensão.

Cerca de 2 meses atrás caiu um raio novamente na torre da igreja; no meu caso tudo é aterrado e tudo o que estava desconectado na tomada queimou, os que estavam conectados e ligados ou não ficaram intactos. Como prejú foi uma TV de LED, uma lâmpada de LED 1 W, um receptor de parabólica que queimou por conta do receptor alé de um rádio FM Phillips( perdeu o ganho de Rx). Meu vizinho nada mas outros perderam tudo.

----------


## raumaster

Sim, não postei nada questionando o que ele falou, pelo contrário.

Esses equipamentos da igreja que queimaram estavam ligados à uma antena externa? Se sim, tem DPS no cabo coaxial ligado num aterramento?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Sim, não postei nada questionando o que ele falou, pelo contrário.
> 
> Esses equipamentos da igreja que queimaram estavam ligados à uma antena externa? Se sim, tem DPS no cabo coaxial ligado num aterramento?


Moro e trabalho a pouco mais de 100 metros desta igreja, queimando alguns até a mais de 200 metros. Fontes de modens e roteadores queimaram em quase metade dos lares e comércio; no meu caso nada aconteceu, são 2 receptores queimando um que causou a queima do LNBF abri ele e queimou apenas um capacitor que centelhou.

----------

